# Moonbeam Queen Genetics.



## josethayil (Jul 17, 2008)

I have read that moonbeams are a combination of different races of bees which created a hybrid with some very good qualities. 

Does anyonw know what all races of bees were used in the development of moonbeam and why they were used in the moonbeam development?


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

RRussell knows! Try russellapiaries.web.com


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I believe they started out as russians with some additions and corrections.


----------



## josethayil (Jul 17, 2008)

Hope Dr. Russell can give some input about it.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

He already has, there are several earlier threads where he provides some details of the MoonBeam strain development.

One earlier MoonBeam post. There are actually, several. He also has information about them on his website.


----------



## G B (Nov 6, 2009)

Joseph are you going to expand into the moon beams also? might be fun to try some !


----------



## josethayil (Jul 17, 2008)

looked in different forums about the genetics, but nothing found.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Earlier MoonBeam threads.

One

Two


Here is a thread on Russell's site talking about the MoonBeam - link. 

And there are a few other threads, both here on Beesource and on Russell's site.


----------



## seal62 (Apr 17, 2011)

Joseph ..Thank you for the links . I did notice on Russell's site that the moonbeams are sold out . I'm glad i picked up 10 early . :banana:


----------

